# North York moors railway meet 30/08



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one up for a meet on the 23rd Aug meet at the OK dinner at 10am drive to Grosmont for a trip on the North York moors railway and a small walk (about 3 miles if weaher is ok) back to the cars could stop for a picnic on the way back 
As no one can make the 23rd how about the30th


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't know .......oh go on then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Could be interested?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm on holiday
Sunday the 30th would be good as its a bank holiday Monday the next day, and I would be back as well


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Would have, but it will be a last minute call from me as treatment should be the Thurday before, so if it goes ahead will be dependant on how I feel, sounds like it should be a good day


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make the 23rd either. Will be on holy island for my wedding aniversary. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

malstt said:


> Can't make the 23rd either. Will be on holy island for my wedding aniversary. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hope you're buying her something nice Mal


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Andy had two dates in mind might switch to the alternate.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

mav696 said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Can't make the 23rd either. Will be on holy island for my wedding aniversary. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 As always tim  Will probably spend more than a pound. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


I hear she likes massages


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: Thats a sore subject andrew.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

They do a nice pamper day at Seaham Hall Spa


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As no one can make the 23rd who can make the 30th


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think I should be ok for the 30th August. Will check tonight (might have to take my son to the airport ,,,)


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As no one can make the 23rd who can make the 30th


Me  . Oh and the wife


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

The 30th should be ok for me too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

This is looking better any more


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What time are you meeting Andy?

As I thought, I need to take my lad to the airport in the morning but that is at 6am


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> What time are you meeting Andy?
> 
> As I thought, I need to take my lad to the airport in the morning but that is at 6am


10am Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > What time are you meeting Andy?
> ...


I should be able to make that! Do you have a post code of the starting place for TomTom?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A19 Services South 
Elwick 
Hartlepool 
TS27 3HH

Is where we are meeting

Front Street
Grosmont
Whitby
North Yorkshire
YO22 5QE

Is the station address


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A19 Services South
> Elwick
> Hartlepool
> TS27 3HH
> ...


I shall meet all of you at the station. What time do you expect to be there?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Depends if we are following Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

mav696 said:


> Depends if we are following Joe


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

malstt said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends if we are following Joe
> ...


Yes! I know the way he flies :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

malstt said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends if we are following Joe
> ...


did not think anyone was brave enough :wink: or do you carry sick bags :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


We all carry them now


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

did not think anyone was brave enough :wink: or do you carry sick bags :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]
We all carry them now[/quote]

my navigator would need one I get wrong now on the twisties


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Any more info on this ? How much is the train and what time does it run ? Should be a good day weather permitting.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

http://nymr.co.uk/
fares not shown but its not much (at quater rate anyhow) train is 1130 or 1230, you'd almost think I did this for a living :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> http://nymr.co.uk/
> fares not shown but its not much (at quater rate anyhow) train is 1130 or 1230, you'd almost think I did this for a living :roll:


Can you get us all on for nought then, Andy?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Well as I am alone on the Sunday ( and don't fancy the drive to Ace Cafe on the Monday) I might, might come to this


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Well as I am alone on the Sunday ( and don't fancy the drive to Ace Cafe on the Monday) I might, might come to this


Go on, you know you want to. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone else up for this :?:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Still a may be and as its a week later gives me a better chance. will keep you updated, assume its a gentle walk ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> Still a may be and as its a week later gives me a better chance. will keep you updated, assume its a gentle walk ?


Very gentle and downhill all the way :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > assume its a gentle walk ?
> ...


A walk? I love a walk [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Hi.
Can my girlfriend and I join this outing please :-* 
We'll be travelling up from Leicestershire and would hope to meet you at the services at 10.00.
Is it easy to find on the A19? 
If we get held up and look like we'll not make it we'll divert off and meet at the railway station
what time are you planning to be there?

Thanks  
Gareth


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GKC5 said:


> Hi.
> Can my girlfriend and I join this outing please :-*
> We'll be travelling up from Leicestershire and would hope to meet you at the services at 10.00.
> Is it easy to find on the A19?
> ...


The train we are aimong for leaves a 1130 Dead easy to find the Diner on the A19


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

OK thanks. As said the plan is to meet at the Diner, so I'll put the alarm on early


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just to remind everyone to bring a picnic


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Just to remind everyone to bring a picnic


What Andy not providing the pies :wink:

weather looks 50-50 but could improve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Andy and all, 
I won't be able to make this now as one of my clients has different ideas and wants to train mid-morning on Sunday :?

Enjoy yourselves and I hope the weather will be kind to you. Catch up soon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like I will be in the Golf or the Vectra as the kids want to come along


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks like I willbe in the Vectra


  oh no not a tank, war games on the moors :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks like I willbe in theGolf or the Vectra as the kids want to come along


You could always fetch both tt's.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I willbe in theGolf or the Vectra as the kids want to come along
> ...


Beth drive a TT ???? :wink:


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Sorry guys going to have to pull out of this one. 
Hope you have a great time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one else want to join us


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll be there tomorow. Stopping at stockton tonight so see you at the a19 diner.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

not going to make it still recovering, have a good day and enjoy the picnic, weather looks fine.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry we can't make this. We've waited till the last minute in case the Christening was postponed for any reason. See you for a milk shake at the American Diner next month 

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well you all missed a great day , sun steam and countryside


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Was a great day out. Weather was lovely. Thanks to the two andy's for arranging another good meet. 8)


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Well you all missed a great day , sun steam and countryside


go on then rub it in :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes a good time was had by all


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Pictures please and a blow by blow account of the day's happenings  Have to say the Christening brought it all flooding back 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Crafty overtaking move up the hill before braking hard for the right hander :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Crafty overtaking move up the hill before braking hard for the right hander :wink:


Liar :lol:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Crafty overtaking move up the hill before braking hard for the right hander :wink:
> ...


Honestly I kid you not ask the Vectra driver.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Were there any TTs in the car park, apart from a 'MK2'?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This thread is nothing without pictures :wink:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes Mals classic version was there you need to get Mal to post their photos


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> Was a great day out. Weather was lovely. Thanks to the two andy's for arranging another good meet. 8)


Hi Mal

Would like to see your pics, please. Hope you are keeping well; hope the TT is still good. Will we see you at the American Diner next month?

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will post pics later today when i sort them out.Can also put then on disc if andy and andrew want a copy of them. And andrew did do some overtaking. 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> Will post pics later today when i sort them out.Can also put then on disc if andy and andrew want a copy of them. And andrew did do some overtaking. 8)


Good morning Mal

Looking forward to seeing the pics. So the 'MK2' is not completely useless, but then overtaking a Vectra carries little kudos :lol: Please don't tell me Andrew carved up the iconic original TT. You know the one, you buy one, you get one free these days :lol: Only joking on this sunny Monday morning. Looks like we might be heading for the deserted B roads. Is that possible on a bank holiday?

Regards

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Will post pics later today when i sort them out.Can also put then on disc if andy and andrew want a copy of them. And andrew did do some overtaking. 8)
> ...


Andy was driving the Vectra :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's a few pics
































































































sorry no pics of the cars this time.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Mal

You've captured the atmosphere and it looks like you had a nice day out. I'm so glad the weather was good for you, it makes all the difference. Andy had a precious cargo on board so I'll excuse his cautious driving style 

Nice pics

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS If I ever get chased by a police car I want it to be that Ford Anglia :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Built in Newcastle in 1925  Who says w don't build things to last.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

TTCool said:


> PS If I ever get chased by a police car I want it to be that Ford Anglia :lol:


me too.  


wallsendmag said:


> Built in Newcastle in 1925  Who says w don't build things to last.


More useless crud from andrew. :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > PS If I ever get chased by a police car I want it to be that Ford Anglia :lol:
> ...


Any one have any facts about George Stephenson ad the NYMR they would like to share :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you know that the original line was laid out by George Stephensonin 1836 (After consultation with Joe of course)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Did you know that the original line was laid out by George Stephensonin 1836 (After consultation with Joe of course)


Well I never no I didnt know that Andy :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Did you know that the original line was laid out by George Stephensonin 1836 (After consultation with Joe of course)


You should have mentioned that on the day mate. :wink:


----------

